# Duck Calls



## Tclem (Jan 24, 2014)

Here's a couple duck calls with smoke kwack wacker inserts ( yes something other than red ) 
Stabilized beb ca finish and stabilized russian olive burl with an ebony band since I turned my tenon down to small

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tony, that is a cool call. I like the Quack Wacker inserts. (Just not the red ones).

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Jan 24, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Tony, that is a cool call. I like the Quack Wacker inserts. (Just not the red ones).
> 
> Ray


Ty ray I made a couple for buddies and now I'm starting to enjoy making them


----------



## DKMD (Jan 24, 2014)

Nicely done, Tony! You seem to get an awful lot of shop time for a new daddy... What's the secret?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 24, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done, Tony! You seem to get an awful lot of shop time for a new daddy... What's the secret?


Well baby Paxton sleeps all day so I'm in the shop all day and up all night with him. Also on vacation so I'm getting in as much time as I can before I go back to work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice calls Tony !


----------



## Tclem (Jan 24, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice calls Tony !


Ty that's some beb I got from you a while back. Just got it back from Mel at wooddynamics


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 24, 2014)

Sweet ! I love Buckeye Burl !!!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 24, 2014)

These are my first batch of it and I love it awesome. Found a box of 3 lbs of pen blanks on eBay for $30 a while back. About 100 blanks. Sent most of it off but still have more. The pen I just posted earlier was from that batch


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 25, 2014)

Heck of a deal !!


----------



## myingling (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice Turners


----------

